# Queen Arabesque pleco



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Well I finally found a Queen Arabesque pleco







but he is either hiding or zipping around







so this is the best pic of him so far.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

right on man, that looks about as close to a zebra you could probably get









the poor mans zebra


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

these queen arab plecos are cheaper and more readily available than zebras eh?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Very beautifull pleco but NOT a L260 a.k.a. Queen Arabesque.Your pleco is a L066 Hypancistrus sp. from Rio Xingu and Rio Tocantis and it can reach the 14cm!
It's an impressive and attractive fish!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: crappy pic
but it still looks very nice


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

red eyes... how much did you pay for him and where from? im in the market for a pleco for my pygo tank while the p's are still small because when i bought my clown plecos, i never realized they wouldnt grow! any other advice from some other people would be appreciated as well.. thanks!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool Pleco!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice looking pleco


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a really cool looking pleco you got there!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: crappy pic
> but it still looks very nice
> 
> 
> ...











That guy looks badass though!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet new pleco, Gord








I have to agree with Jim: I don't think that's a QA - it's either a L066 or L333... Do you know where it was collected (if wild-caught)?
Care is the same though - make sure he gets his meaty foods, as Hypancistrus are primarily carnivorous. Also, pleco's from this genus will be most active and least shy when kept in a little group.

btw: if this is the "poor man's zebra pleco", then I don't mind being a poor man at all


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys







I was wondering what he actually was but the manager at the lfs said that it came from their Florida farm as a L260 ... regardless I still like the little guy







My own "poor mans Zebra"


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------

